# Leaking Z31 tops



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

the tops on my 85 are leaking where they meet the roof, they leak in the front and rear on both sides. I know that leaking t-tops is common but are there any solutions? I have heard of a local z shop that will replace both for $450 but i am not sure if that will completely fix the problem. any insight will help.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Seems like just the seals have dried out over time is all. Mine have too. One solution I can think of right off the top of my head is to lightly rub a tiny bit of ATF into the rubber , it should make it swell a touch (don't use too much) and seal off those annoying leaks. If you use too much the old rubber may start to break down and shred and you'll be replacing them anyway.


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

Mine leak to the only poblem is that nissan wants like $300 for the trim on the t-tops itself and $600 for every thing


----------



## NCSUracer (May 27, 2004)

Atf?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

NCSUracer said:


> Atf?


Automatic Transmission Fluid.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

i had the same problem on my passenger side ttop. the place i found best for me was ebay. i spent 35 bucks on a passenger side top and it works great. if you have a turbo like i do it is going to be hard to find a top for, i just bought a non turbo one and they fit the same. the only differance is that the turbo trim is black and the non is crome. which can always be painted.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

If I am not mistaken I think z31.com sells the gaskets


----------



## Kirbinator (Jul 27, 2004)

*T tops*



NCSUracer said:


> the tops on my 85 are leaking where they meet the roof, they leak in the front and rear on both sides. I know that leaking t-tops is common but are there any solutions? I have heard of a local z shop that will replace both for $450 but i am not sure if that will completely fix the problem. any insight will help.[/QUOTE VictoriaBritish.com has new seals very reasonably priced. have not tried them yet. you may want to give them a look


----------

